# bringing in car to australia



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it permissable to bring in a car into Australia - if we bought a car here in India for our daughter living in Australia?
she said something about a Government policy against import of cars.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi hippieinacloset,

It will cost you less and save time if you will buy her a 2nd hand car in Australia. 
Plus, you don’t have to process any documents nor any application for approval.


----------



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

You know what, gardensheds, brand new cars here cost $$$$ less for same brands, same models. But I guess the documentation required for importing into Oz would be a deterrent.
Thanks !!!


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

You’re welcome hippieinacloset. 
Let us know what you have decided on.


----------

